# My New Bianchi Minimax Fixie



## dansenior (13 Jul 2009)

j


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Jul 2009)

Sorry, but that's too much of a buggers muddle for me...
The bars, chavvy tube-pad thingy, saddle, pedals on a Bianchi are all wrong, just wrong. Nasty.
Wheels and tyres are a great choice though....


----------



## Joe24 (13 Jul 2009)

Very very nasty. Sorry.
Those bars just look silly on it. And so does that top tube protector, and saddle.


----------



## MajorMantra (13 Jul 2009)

Have to agree I'm afraid, though losing the TT pad would go a long way to curing this bike of its ills.

Oh, and the chain's slack.  Is that a magic gear?

Matthew


----------



## alecstilleyedye (13 Jul 2009)

burberry on bianchi 

please tell us you'll remove it; it will only make the bike more attractive to some chav vermin to steal.

bars apart, a nice bike.


----------



## hubgearfreak (13 Jul 2009)

if you like it, that's all that matters.
bloody fashion fascists


----------



## Joe24 (13 Jul 2009)

But the bars, look how wide they are


----------



## hubgearfreak (13 Jul 2009)

Joe24 said:


> But the bars, look how wide they are



wider than _you'd_ like? they'd be fine for me, and obviously for him. 

but he's deleted it now....and possibly gone.

well done - it's not the bike that's very, very nasty


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Jul 2009)

hubgearfreak said:


> wider than _you'd_ like? they'd be fine for me, and obviously for him.
> 
> but he's deleted it now....and possibly gone.
> 
> well done - it's not the bike that's very, very nasty



Oh, C'mon, he asked for an opinion and didn't like the answers received, should we lie? It was oustandingly 'orrible. Could easily have been 'saved' change of bar and saddle and ditch the chavvy tartan and it would have looked half decent, but now he'll never know...

Shame he's gone, but you can't win 'em all I guess.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (13 Jul 2009)

shane he didn't see fit to defend his choice of bike bits. you can't ask for an opinion and then get upset when it's offered…


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Jul 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> shane he didn't see fit to defend his choice of bike bits. you can't ask for an opinion and then get upset when it's offered…


Unless you're Mrs FF...


----------



## hubgearfreak (14 Jul 2009)

i get your point, but you could have all been more diplomatic, especially to such an obviously new member. 

here's some examples.....

i prefer drop bars.
tartan's not to my taste

*very very nasty* is just plain nasty


----------



## Joe24 (14 Jul 2009)

hubgearfreak said:


> i get your point, but you could have all been more diplomatic, especially to such an obviously new member.
> 
> here's some examples.....
> 
> ...



Who said that?
If your meaning me saying the handlebars are too wide, then thats not me saying i prefer drops. Its that the handlebars are way too wide, and dont really suit the bike.
If he had cut them down abit, not by much, it would of looked much better.


----------



## Ben M (14 Jul 2009)

I wanna see the abomination


----------



## Will1985 (14 Jul 2009)

Oh look what you've done now - scared him away! I want to see the Bianchi!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (14 Jul 2009)




----------



## Ben M (14 Jul 2009)

oh deary me.


----------



## Landslide (14 Jul 2009)

Nice tupperware though...


----------



## Joe24 (14 Jul 2009)

Im telling you, cut down those bars abit, take off the top tube protector, and have a black saddle on, and that will look good.
Get rid of the pump mount aswell. Everything on the bike is nice and clean, then theres that pump mount there sticking out


----------



## swee'pea99 (14 Jul 2009)

Ben M said:


> oh deary me.


Savage.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jul 2009)

The frame and wheels are ok - the rest of it is a bit more of a fashion statement, sort of thing you'd see on the ghastly LFGSS site. 

Scenery is pretty, nice rolling landscape, just right for a fixed gear. 

Tupperware's empty so the sarnies were good, wonder what sort they were? - that kind of detail is important!


----------



## Joe24 (14 Jul 2009)

threebikesmcginty said:


> *The frame and wheels are ok - the rest of it is a bit more of a fashion statement, sort of thing you'd see on the ghastly LFGSS site. *
> 
> Scenery is pretty, nice rolling landscape, just right for a fixed gear.
> 
> Tupperware's empty so the sarnies were good, wonder what sort they were? - that kind of detail is important!



Its not though, those bars let it down too much!
The top tube protector is also abit silly, needed one colour on their thats bright or something. Maybe just one that was half the top tube in black or something.
Although, it would look alot better without the top tube protector.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Jul 2009)

'The frame and wheels are ok' - not too complicated so far.
'The rest of it is a bit more of a fashion statement' - yep, pretty clear.


----------



## Joe24 (14 Jul 2009)

The rest is an attempt at a fashion statement.
Like when you see someone in fake Gucci, trying to be cool like someone in real gucci, or whatever the **** you want to have as an example.


----------



## Joe24 (14 Jul 2009)

Fashion statement bike(ish, cant be arsed to search through much to find a better one)






Not so much of a fashion statement


----------



## dansenior (14 Jul 2009)

Ok, no I havent run away somewhere, Im still here, just had a bad day yesterday with work, and wasnt really ready to face criticism, Ive listened and read all that everyone has to say, and although I still think some peoples comments were harsh, I think some good points were made about style and appearance, ive made a couple of changes to the bike, taken the top tube pad off, shortened the bars (although i think they probably could be shortened more) and added a 1970s brooks swallow leather saddle, now tell me how terrible it looks!!!!


----------



## Joe24 (14 Jul 2009)

Now that is nicer
Got anywhere to put the pump instead of on the frame?
The bars from the front look narrower then they do from the other angle, but they do look better i think.
I have flats on my mess about fixed, i personally think they look better, and i have them narrow-ish(not too narrow that they are stupid for climbing) and i like them.
But if risers are what you prefere for bars..........
Although, flat pedals and no back brake? How does the leg braking go, or stoppingin an emergancy?
I normally end up pulling up on the pedals and pushing down when leg braking, i have clipless though.


----------



## Tharg2007 (14 Jul 2009)

the brooks saddle doesnt go at all, i will take it of your hands for a small fee  you can pay me via paypal if you want


----------



## dansenior (14 Jul 2009)

oops yeah forgot about that pump thing, im gonna take that off as well as it does kinda spoil the simpleness that is the beauty of a fixed gear, and i dont actually take it with me anyway, so its useless been on there.

I love the look of riser bars or straight bars on a bike that used to have drop bars, theres just something about them, that shouts custom, and i like that.


----------



## Joe24 (14 Jul 2009)

dansenior said:


> oops yeah forgot about that pump thing, im gonna take that off as well as it does kinda spoil the simpleness that is the beauty of a fixed gear, and i dont actually take it with me anyway, so its useless been on there.
> 
> *I love the look of riser bars or straight bars on a bike that used to have drop bars, theres just something about them, that shouts custom, and i like that.*



I sort of think the same.
Theres something about narrow tubing on a steel frame, and the bars being the same aswell, i think, that makes it look nice.
But, the right drops on them can also make them look pretty nice aswell.
Flat bars on my new fixed(alu frames so thicker tubes) wouldnt look right though.


----------



## dansenior (14 Jul 2009)

yeah, the steel frames lend themselves better to risers and straights, i really like the look of the polished bars that are the same thickness from one end to the other, but have heard theyre a pain in the neck to fit, and would possibly want black for my bike, to keep the colour scheme going.

I know what you mean about the aluminium bike frames, they always look better with drop bars, theyd look daft with anything other, but then, youre leading me to my personal opinion on aluminium frames and that is that if youre making a fixie shouldnt it be out of steel, otherwise it loses a bit of retro charm.


----------



## Joe24 (15 Jul 2009)

Loses no retro charm. I ride fixed because i like it, hardly any maintence, i can ride them faster then gears, like the feel of fixed and are just easier.
Its alu frame and carbon fork aswell.
Nice bike, had a steel framed fixed before.
My TT bike is also fixed, its all steel though, and i track standed it, then went to move off and felt the BB move.
It was also the steel framed fixe dihad before that i bent a chain ring on, but i wont go into that


----------



## 4F (15 Jul 2009)

I have to say that is a great improvement, nice


----------



## swee'pea99 (15 Jul 2009)

bitchin' dood!


----------



## Joe24 (15 Jul 2009)

swee said:


>


----------



## swee'pea99 (15 Jul 2009)

Joe24 said:


>


chill, man!


----------



## Joe24 (15 Jul 2009)

[quote name='swee'pea99']chill, man![/QUOTE]

How old are you?
Are you not like 40/50?


----------



## swee'pea99 (15 Jul 2009)

Whatever. Um...innit.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Jul 2009)

swee said:


> I'm hep to your jive daddy-o


----------



## swee'pea99 (15 Jul 2009)

Groovy! High five!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (15 Jul 2009)

looks much better. good choice of saddle too.


----------



## hubgearfreak (15 Jul 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Who said that?




no-one you see where i wrote, *here's some examples*? they were examples of tactful things to say. i wasn't attributing the sentiments to you 
for those who enjoy being deliberately obtuse, i should have added the bit in bold below 



hubgearfreak said:


> here's some examples *of how to type tactfully*.....
> 
> i prefer drop bars.
> tartan's not to my taste


----------



## hubgearfreak (15 Jul 2009)

dansenior said:


> Ok, no I havent run away somewhere, Im still here, just had a bad day yesterday with work



glad to see that they haven't scared you off.

i don't see what was wrong with the first incarnation?


----------



## Ben M (15 Jul 2009)

It looks much better now =]

Your brake lever is on the wrong side though


----------



## dansenior (15 Jul 2009)

thanks for all the nice comments, youve left about the bike, makes me feel much better about it, every time i look at it now, im glad ive made the changes that ive made, that brooks saddle just makes all the difference to it, clean, simple, just shows me how much difference a small change can make.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (15 Jul 2009)

glad you feel that way…

if you ever find some celeste (the bianchi colour) bar grips, stick them on. that would look splendid.


----------



## Joe24 (15 Jul 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> glad you feel that way…
> 
> if you ever find some celeste (the bianchi colour) bar grips, stick them on. that would look splendid.



Booo, they wouldnt -1000000


----------



## fossyant (15 Jul 2009)

Lot's better. Fine wheels......I have CXP 33's on my Fixed and best bike...bomb proof, stiff and reasonable weight.....

You've got to show off that Bianchi paint


----------

